# In and out burger



## zonaguy03 (Apr 28, 2007)

I've been on this "eating pattern" of eating mad healthy, and im just dying to have 1 crap meal and IN and OUt because one just opened up in Tucson.  yay or nay?  I'm going to keep on my interval training tonight, and eat healthy after that.  Is subway legit to eat without all that shit( mayo) OR ILL GET A SALAD  at subway??? HELP


----------



## NordicNacho (Apr 28, 2007)

i'll get hammered for this.  But a hamburger won't kill you pass on the fries and soda and it won't be that bad a cheat


----------



## forum9351 (Apr 28, 2007)

consistency is the key to a healthy diet, however one cheat meal no more than once a week won't kill you.


----------



## fufu (Apr 28, 2007)

If you are going to have a cheat meal, have a cheat meal and don't worry about it.


----------



## zonaguy03 (Apr 28, 2007)

fufu said:


> If you are going to have a cheat meal, have a cheat meal and don't worry about it.



UPDATE:  went to a deli, had all-you-can-eat salad...considered a cheat BECAUSE I sauced on the italian dressing.  A STEP IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION.  Question:  for a regular spinach salad at home, instead of using fat free italian dressing, what would be a great alternative?  Water? Olive Oil?  What do ya'll use??????


----------



## forum9351 (Apr 28, 2007)

olive oil wouldn't be a bad choice


----------



## NordicNacho (Apr 28, 2007)

i just had a big glass of breyers peanut butter cup ice cream with milk and walnuts.  man was that good. no guilt here


----------



## Plateau_Max (Apr 28, 2007)

A cheat meal is perfectly fine, eat whatever you want just don't eat a crapload of it.  Most people here have a cheat once a week.  I have one once every two weeks and I lump mine in as a refeed since all I really want is more carbs in the morning.

Yeah one good cheat once every week or two is fine.  Like I said though keep your quantities down, you should spend the next day working it off not the next few.


----------



## gsxrK3 (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm going to cold stone in a little bit.


----------



## NordicNacho (Apr 28, 2007)

gsxrK3 said:


> I'm going to cold stone in a little bit.




it was f'n hot today, still is warm


----------



## bigsahm21 (Apr 28, 2007)

Get 1/2 cake batter, 1/2 sweet cream.  It's amazing.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 28, 2007)

Olive oil and balsamic vinager.


----------



## zonaguy03 (Apr 28, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Olive oil and balsamic vinager.



Just cutting out that fat free italian dressing and replacing it with the olive oil...will that lead me to the promise land of loosing that BF%?

Also...tomorrow is my off day from weight training (which I usually take my creatine monohydrate pills).  When (if I do take creatine monohydrate pills on off days of lifting) should I take my dose of creatine monohydrate?  I missed my cardio day today, so im resuming it tomorrow morning after breakfast has digested.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 28, 2007)

zonaguy03 said:


> Just cutting out that fat free italian dressing and replacing it with the olive oil...will that lead me to the promise land of loosing that BF%?
> 
> Also...tomorrow is my off day from weight training (which I usually take my creatine monohydrate pills).  When (if I do take creatine monohydrate pills on off days of lifting) should I take my dose of creatine monohydrate?  I missed my cardio day today, so im resuming it tomorrow morning after breakfast has digested.




In answer to your first question... Yes, probably.

In answer to your creatine question. I don't know. I don't take any suppliments besides whey and a multivitamin. I do use muscle milk and I think it has some creatine in it. When I did take creatine for awhile I only took it on lifting days because I put it in my PWO shake.


----------



## zonaguy03 (Apr 28, 2007)

vortrit said:


> In answer to your first question... Yes, probably.
> 
> In answer to your creatine question. I don't know. I don't take any suppliments besides whey and a multivitamin. I do use muscle milk and I think it has some creatine in it. When I did take creatine for awhile I only took it on lifting days because I put it in my PWO shake.



I put a few pictures up in the Online Journal portion to see if i could get a rough estimate of where my body fat was around.  Help would be greatly appreciated, but you've done enough already! thanks for the advice!


----------



## Big Smoothy (Apr 29, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Olive oil and *balsamic vinager.*



Are the grams sugar in Balsamic Vinegar per serving usually considered high?


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 29, 2007)

Okay first things first .. if you have a cheat, you have a cheat. Were all human and slip up sometimes, not a big deal. You need to look at the big picture of things and realize one meal here and there is not going to adversly affect your physique to a HUGE degree.

Secondly just because you switch your Fat free dressing to a dressing with an olive oil base is not going to 'lead you to the promise land of drecreasing BF%', if fact you your are not accounting for the extra calories in the olive oil it could actyually INCREASE your Body fat. Yes it's a healthier choice but you still need to fit it into your daily calories/macros accordingly.

Salad dressing idea - Just mix some olive oil with different types of vinegar (apple cider, balsamic etc.) or Lemon Juice, or throw a bit of Fat free Mayo in there, or even use a Fat free, no sugar added yogurt. All are great options, just remember to incorporate into your daily macros appropriately. 

And lastly for your creatine, The timing isn't going matter much at all, but if your worried about it just take it around the time that you normally work out at. For instance if you work out everyday at 1pm and that when you take your creatine .. just take your creatine at 1pm on your off day.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 29, 2007)

Big Smoothy said:


> Are the grams sugar in Balsamic Vinegar per serving usually considered high?




It depends what brand you get I suppose. The one I have has only 2 grams and it's not an added sugar, so I personally don't consider it high. If your talking about 1/2 to 1 serving on some salad I really don't think so. If your pouring a whole bottle over a salad then yes. I mean really it's just another way of adding some flavoring not to mention a portion of it usually runs of the plate and remains there. In most cases the nutrition information and ingrediants still look way better than most salad dressing I've seen.


----------



## zonaguy03 (Apr 29, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> Okay first things first .. if you have a cheat, you have a cheat. Were all human and slip up sometimes, not a big deal. You need to look at the big picture of things and realize one meal here and there is not going to adversly affect your physique to a HUGE degree.
> 
> Secondly just because you switch your Fat free dressing to a dressing with an olive oil base is not going to 'lead you to the promise land of drecreasing BF%', if fact you your are not accounting for the extra calories in the olive oil it could actyually INCREASE your Body fat. Yes it's a healthier choice but you still need to fit it into your daily calories/macros accordingly.
> 
> ...



That is a great idea with yogurt on salad...never tried it before.  And also with the carbohydrates- maybe that is my deal.  I do not really follow the carbohydrates that I consume; I do not do this because of the fact that im so active throughout every day that I burn a ton of carbs.  I will keep track of all my carbohydrate intakes along with sugars, fats, and calories and post it tonight.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 29, 2007)

zonaguy03 said:


> That is a great idea with yogurt on salad...never tried it before.  And also with the carbohydrates- maybe that is my deal.  I do not really follow the carbohydrates that I consume; I do not do this because of the fact that im so active throughout every day that I burn a ton of carbs.  I will keep track of all my carbohydrate intakes along with sugars, fats, and calories and post it tonight.



I'd still make sure your taking in some healthy fats.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 29, 2007)

And healthy fats don't make you fat. I was at 7% body fat last summer and I was taking in quit a bit of fats.


----------



## zonaguy03 (Apr 29, 2007)

vortrit said:


> I'd still make sure your taking in some healthy fats.



like the chicken breasts and the peanut butters?


----------



## vortrit (Apr 29, 2007)

zonaguy03 said:


> like the chicken breasts and the peanut butters?




Chicken breast has no fat hardly, but peanut butter yes. Definatly peanut butter or some nuts before bed w/ cottage cheese or protein.


----------



## zonaguy03 (Apr 29, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Chicken breast has no fat hardly, but peanut butter yes. Definatly peanut butter or some nuts before bed w/ cottage cheese or protein.



I make a meal with peanut butter and 7-grain bread...you think it would be better without bread (peanut butter plain)?  That is usually the only thing I consume bread with is when i have that meal, should i cut bread completely from my diet?


----------



## vortrit (Apr 29, 2007)

zonaguy03 said:


> I make a meal with peanut butter and 7-grain bread...you think it would be better without bread (peanut butter plain)?  That is usually the only thing I consume bread with is when i have that meal, should i cut bread completely from my diet?




I never eat bread before bed. I usually have two peices of sprouted grain bread in the morning and that's it. I'd rather not eat any bread than most of the stuff they sell in the regular grocery store.


----------



## zonaguy03 (Apr 29, 2007)

vortrit said:


> I never eat bread before bed. I usually have two peices of sprouted grain bread in the morning and that's it. I'd rather not eat any bread than most of the stuff they sell in the regular grocery store.



See, I usually eat peanut butter bread either as my first meal in the morning, or even today after my cardio workout i had 2 peices of bread with peanut butter and a whey protein shake with skim milk.  Is that okay early in the day/after a hardcore workout?  Just once a day, early with bread.  

For bed time though i could just eat plain peanut butter or non salted nuts with a protein shake before i go to bed?


----------



## vortrit (Apr 29, 2007)

I generally stay away from the fats post workout, and evening carbs late in the day.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 29, 2007)

Post workout I have:

1/2 cup of oat bran, 1 cup of yogurt, 1/2 cup of pineapple, 2 scoops of whey.


----------



## zonaguy03 (Apr 29, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Post workout I have:
> 
> 1/2 cup of oat bran, 1 cup of yogurt, 1/2 cup of pineapple, 2 scoops of whey.



I just use the regular dry oats with my yogurt- any major difference?


----------



## zonaguy03 (Apr 29, 2007)

by quaker


----------



## vortrit (Apr 29, 2007)

zonaguy03 said:


> I just use the regular dry oats with my yogurt- any major difference?



Not major. I just like oat bran mainly because it's easier to mix into my shake. It also has more fiber than oats.


----------



## zonaguy03 (Apr 29, 2007)

olive oil- under cooking in grocery stores?  i checked dressing/condiments


----------



## vortrit (Apr 29, 2007)

zonaguy03 said:


> olive oil- under cooking in grocery stores?  i checked dressing/condiments



It's generally by the cooking oils and pam, etc.


----------



## zonaguy03 (Apr 29, 2007)

could i have multiple meals (2 a day) of nuts and milk or a shake, or should i eat a salad say right about now and save the nuts and shake for before bed?


----------



## vortrit (Apr 29, 2007)

zonaguy03 said:


> could i have multiple meals (2 a day) of nuts and milk or a shake, or should i eat a salad say right about now and save the nuts and shake for before bed?



From what I understand you are asking I don't see why not. I try to squeeze some fats in every meal. If I can't have a fat at that meal I take fish oils.


----------



## zonaguy03 (Apr 29, 2007)

I think another problem is that I'm not allowed to take fish oils while taking this strong medication called accutane with it, so i have to wait another month or so till im off then ill do fish oils.  I should probably work some vegetables in sometime today though.  I know carrots have lots of sugar, but could i add some to my salad later today and have no problem?


----------



## vortrit (Apr 29, 2007)

zonaguy03 said:


> I think another problem is that I'm not allowed to take fish oils while taking this strong medication called accutane with it, so i have to wait another month or so till im off then ill do fish oils.  I should probably work some vegetables in sometime today though.  I know carrots have lots of sugar, but could i add some to my salad later today and have no problem?



Yeah, I don't see why not. It's not like it's going to kill you. I generally try not to eat too many of them or eat them often. If I do it's generally earlier in the day. I'm more of a brocolli fan anyway.


----------



## zonaguy03 (Apr 29, 2007)

stickies blow...probably have most of my answers, but i know you understand that hearing it first hand from somebody goes a far way.  one more quick question:  i have spinach leaf everyday...is that enough vegetables for the day?


----------



## vortrit (Apr 29, 2007)

zonaguy03 said:


> stickies blow...probably have most of my answers, but i know you understand that hearing it first hand from somebody goes a far way.  one more quick question:  i have spinach leaf everyday...is that enough vegetables for the day?



If it's just once a day probably not. Veggies are the hardest thing for me to squeeze in for some reason but I've been able to up them quite a bit as of late. Sometimes I just take a cucumber and slice it and eat it with a meal. Right now I'm shooting to eat veggies 3x a day, but I'd say just do the best you can. I think you've got a good idea of how to do things, just eat and adjust accordingly. I think your definatly on the right path.


----------



## zonaguy03 (Apr 29, 2007)

my problem with veggies like broccoli is that it just tasts darn bad to me...like dry oats, what could i add to some vegetables like green beans, broc, etc?  i can do cucumbers and green leaves, but i dont think that would be enough for one days vegetable servings.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 29, 2007)

From the sticky shopping list for veggies.

Vegetables:
Celery
Peppers (any color)
Mushrooms
String Beans
Zucchini
Eggplant
Squash
Romaine Lettuce
Iceberg Lettuce
Spinach
Asparagus
Avocado
Broccoli
Brussell Sprouts
Cabbage
Cauliflower
Cucumbers
Onion


----------



## zonaguy03 (Apr 29, 2007)

vortrit said:


> From the sticky shopping list for veggies.
> 
> Vegetables:
> Celery
> ...



CUCUMBERS it is then!  ive heard avocado is good, never tried it/seen it before!


----------



## vortrit (Apr 29, 2007)

zonaguy03 said:


> CUCUMBERS it is then!  ive heard avocado is good, never tried it/seen it before!




Be careful with those, however. Very high fat.


----------



## zonaguy03 (Apr 29, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Be careful with those, however. Very high fat.



no avocado then for my goal purposes


----------



## vortrit (Apr 29, 2007)

zonaguy03 said:


> no avocado then for my goal purposes




Well, I was not saying you could not have it. It is a good fat as far as I know. As long as it fit into your daily fats, etc., I just wanted to make sure you were aware of it.


----------



## zonaguy03 (Apr 29, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Well, I was not saying you could not have it. It is a good fat as far as I know. As long as it fit into your daily fats, etc., I just wanted to make sure you were aware of it.



I am posting my intake today (which is my usual eating habbits) with cals, fats, carbs, sugars, so i can get some feedback and make the changes i need to make.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 29, 2007)

zonaguy03 said:


> I am posting my intake today (which is my usual eating habbits) with cals, fats, carbs, sugars, so i can get some feedback and make the changes i need to make.




Good idea!

Talk to you later dude. I've got to get out of my house for a bit.


----------



## zonaguy03 (Apr 29, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Good idea!
> 
> Talk to you later dude. I've got to get out of my house for a bit.



later...keep it real!


----------



## zonaguy03 (Apr 29, 2007)

Here is my diet for today:  Let me know if I need to adjust anything.

My diet
4/29/07

Meal #1
1.	Non-fat vanilla yogurt
2.	Oats
3.	Glass of skim milk

Cardio interval training= 30 minutes

Meal #2 (post cardio)
1.	1 scoop whey protein mix
2.	8 fl. Oz of skim milk
3.	2 pieces of 7 grain bread
4.	peanut butter

Meal #3 
1.	Dry roasted peanuts (1 serving)
2.	Glass of skim milk
3.	Monohydrate pills

Meal # 4
1.	Oats
2.	No fat yogurt
3.	Cucumber

Meal #5
1.	Chicken breast
2.	Spinach leaves
3.	Fat free Italian dressing

Meal #6
1.	Celery
2.	Peanut butter
3.	1 scoop whey protein
4.	8 oz. of skim milk


----------



## vortrit (Apr 29, 2007)

zonaguy03 said:


> Here is my diet for today:  Let me know if I need to adjust anything.
> 
> My diet
> 4/29/07
> ...




You really need to add up your macros. You need to figure out if your getting enough protein, etc. It's hard to tell just by looking.


----------



## zonaguy03 (Apr 29, 2007)

ahhhhh, alright ill have it up soon


----------



## zonaguy03 (Apr 29, 2007)

some of things i didnt measure out...not good?  i didn't pour like huge portions though.  my bad.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 29, 2007)

zonaguy03 said:


> ahhhhh, alright ill have it up soon



It's looking a lot better than it had though.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 29, 2007)

zonaguy03 said:


> some of things i didnt measure out...not good?  i didn't pour like huge portions though.  my bad.



I don't measure things out that much. As long as you have a rough idea.


----------



## zonaguy03 (Apr 29, 2007)

do carbs make a huge difference if you are short of what you should be at if you're trying to loose that body fat%?


----------



## zonaguy03 (Apr 29, 2007)

When I first got to college, i was up at 178 lbs.  I ran 5 miles a day for about 6 months and got all the way down to 144 lbs.  With all that weight lost, is it possible that I have access skin from having a big beer belly??


----------



## vortrit (Apr 29, 2007)

zonaguy03 said:


> When I first got to college, i was up at 178 lbs.  I ran 5 miles a day for about 6 months and got all the way down to 144 lbs.  With all that weight lost, is it possible that I have access skin from having a big beer belly??




It's possible, but I would not worry about it.


I'm not too sure on the carbs but I like to have some kind of carb at every meal except the last personally.


----------



## zonaguy03 (Apr 29, 2007)

Im seeing huge results in just the last week...i'll be good if i stay solid on this for a month or so. thanks again by the way, for giving me personal tips instead of sending me straight to the stickers.  Mid-westerners know how to roll big time.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 29, 2007)

zonaguy03 said:


> Im seeing huge results in just the last week...i'll be good if i stay solid on this for a month or so. thanks again by the way, for giving me personal tips instead of sending me straight to the stickers.  Mid-westerners know how to roll big time.



No problem. Just keep on top of it and you are not seeing results then it will be time to make some changes. If you are currently seeing results then that is a good thing.


----------



## zonaguy03 (Apr 29, 2007)

vortrit said:


> No problem. Just keep on top of it and you are not seeing results then it will be time to make some changes. If you are currently seeing results then that is a good thing.



does celery have any nutritional value??


----------



## vortrit (Apr 29, 2007)

zonaguy03 said:


> does celery have any nutritional value??



Celery is good as far as I know. I think it's pretty low cal and def won't hurt on a cut, etc. You'd have to look it up on fitday or something. Personally I hate it. Not because it's bad, I just don't like the way it taste.


----------



## zonaguy03 (Apr 29, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Celery is good as far as I know. I think it's pretty low cal and def won't hurt on a cut, etc. You'd have to look it up on fitday or something. Personally I hate it. Not because it's bad, I just don't like the way it taste.



Same here, had to put peanut butter on that b****, then i caught myself eating the peanut butter out the jar it was so bad.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 29, 2007)

zonaguy03 said:


> Same here, had to put peanut butter on that b****, then i caught myself eating the peanut butter out the jar it was so bad.




Really? I love peanut butter. Usually I'll mix some vanilla caesin into it really good and it's like a peanut butter cookies although a bit crumbly.


----------



## zonaguy03 (Apr 29, 2007)

never heard of it, what is it and where can i get me some?


----------



## vortrit (Apr 29, 2007)

zonaguy03 said:


> never heard of it, what is it and where can i get me some?



Any health food store, or you can buy it online.


----------



## zonaguy03 (Apr 29, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Any health food store, or you can buy it online.



Lately, for weights I've been doing reps of 12-10-8-6.  What is another rep sequence i could switch up to to trick my muscles and build a little more muscle?


----------



## vortrit (Apr 29, 2007)

zonaguy03 said:


> Lately, for weights I've been doing reps of 12-10-8-6.  What is another rep sequence i could switch up to to trick my muscles and build a little more muscle?




I'm not really the person to ask about weight because I usually have a lot of questions but I did drop sets like that for awhile, then went to 3x10. You could change it each week.

Week 1 - 3x10

Week 2 - 3x12

Week 3 - 4 x 9

Or something like that.


----------



## zonaguy03 (Apr 29, 2007)

vortrit said:


> I'm not really the person to ask about weight because I usually have a lot of questions but I did drop sets like that for awhile, then went to 3x10. You could change it each week.
> 
> Week 1 - 3x10
> 
> ...



Did you increase weight for each set?  Maybe ill just go 12-10-8-6-4.  I only do 3 to 4 exercises per body section (i.e.  4 for back, 3 for bi's).  Anyway im passing out.  New coach is coming in tomorrow, got to be ready.  Talk to you later.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 29, 2007)

zonaguy03 said:


> Did you increase weight for each set?  Maybe ill just go 12-10-8-6-4.  I only do 3 to 4 exercises per body section (i.e.  4 for back, 3 for bi's).  Anyway im passing out.  New coach is coming in tomorrow, got to be ready.  Talk to you later.



Yeah, I usually increase the weight each set. 4 sets is A LOT for back!


----------



## zonaguy03 (Apr 29, 2007)

I do seated rows, lat pull down, and the reverse peck deck.  makes 3 sorry.  How do you figure out your body fat%?  not that BMI equation right?


----------



## vortrit (Apr 29, 2007)

zonaguy03 said:


> I do seated rows, lat pull down, and the reverse peck deck.  makes 3 sorry.  How do you figure out your body fat%?  not that BMI equation right?



I usually get pinched.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 29, 2007)

Also I would highly reccomend wide grip pullups over lat pull downs if you can do them. Chins would be good too.


----------



## Double D (Apr 29, 2007)

vortrit said:


> I'm not really the person to ask about weight because I usually have a lot of questions but I did drop sets like that for awhile, then went to 3x10. You could change it each week.
> 
> Week 1 - 3x10
> 
> ...



Not exactly real good. 

How long have you been resistace training? 

Something in 3 week cycles would be better. 

Wk1-3 Endurance-2x15-45 sec ri tempo-3/x/1
Wk4-6 Hypertrophy-3x8-60-90 sec ri tempo-2/x/1
Wk7-9-Strength-3x5-120 sec ri tempo-Controlled
Wk10-Take the week off. 

Really need to pose this question in the training forum you will get much better advice. But this is an ok loading pattern.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 30, 2007)

Double D said:


> Not exactly real good.
> 
> How long have you been resistace training?
> 
> ...



Of course. And exactly the reason I clearly stated: *I'm not really the person to ask *


----------



## Plateau_Max (Apr 30, 2007)

I heard paint chips are good.


----------



## EWI (Apr 30, 2007)

Going back to your diet... it looks real weak on "real food protein"  I would use your Whey only for just after your workout and instead eat some tuna, egg whites, chicken, etc... at the other times


----------



## zonaguy03 (Apr 30, 2007)

EWI said:


> Going back to your diet... it looks real weak on "real food protein"  I would use your Whey only for just after your workout and instead eat some tuna, egg whites, chicken, etc... at the other times



So have the chicken breast and milk as my last meal of the day.  Do whey protein after a workout.  Now I do my cardio at night, will i be able to do whey after that or stick with oats, yogurt, and skim milk?


----------



## Double D (Apr 30, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Of course. And exactly the reason I clearly stated: *I'm not really the person to ask *



Yeah I know this.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 30, 2007)

Double D said:


> Yeah I know this.




How sweet. Too bad your married and I'm not gay.  <--- although that smily might be.


----------



## Double D (Apr 30, 2007)

Dont sweat it I will send for a hooker.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 30, 2007)

Double D said:


> Dont sweat it I will send for a hooker.



Exellent!


----------



## EWI (May 1, 2007)

zonaguy03 said:


> So have the chicken breast and milk as my last meal of the day.  Do whey protein after a workout.  Now I do my cardio at night, will i be able to do whey after that or stick with oats, yogurt, and skim milk?



I assume the reason you are doing cardio is to cut fat and probably you haven't really stressed muscle too much so the protein you get from your oats and milk are probably fine.  Also, there is nothing wrong with mixing it up a little from time to time... whey one day, oats+ another...

Why aren't you doing early morning "fasting cardio" ?

Also, I would try to get some real food protein in as late as possible (just before going to bed) this will help raise metabolims slightly as you sleep... it will also provide a longer term protein source thus stabablizing blood sugar levels throughout most of the night.  The reason this is important for building muscle and blasting fast is that when your blood sugar levels drop then your body will begin storing fat and digesting muscle (both are bad - right?) so if you have a slow... long acting real protein source working in the body... your blood levels will stay more stable and you will have an anabolic rest and recovery (sleep) rather than a catabolic one.  It's ok then to start fasting the last few hours of the night which again makes for a prime "fasted cardio" state 1st thing.


----------



## zonaguy03 (May 1, 2007)

EWI said:


> I assume the reason you are doing cardio is to cut fat and probably you haven't really stressed muscle too much so the protein you get from your oats and milk are probably fine.  Also, there is nothing wrong with mixing it up a little from time to time... whey one day, oats+ another...
> 
> Why aren't you doing early morning "fasting cardio" ?
> 
> Also, I would try to get some real food protein in as late as possible (just before going to bed) this will help raise metabolims slightly as you sleep... it will also provide a longer term protein source thus stabablizing blood sugar levels throughout most of the night.  The reason this is important for building muscle and blasting fast is that when your blood sugar levels drop then your body will begin storing fat and digesting muscle (both are bad - right?) so if you have a slow... long acting real protein source working in the body... your blood levels will stay more stable and you will have an anabolic rest and recovery (sleep) rather than a catabolic one.  It's ok then to start fasting the last few hours of the night which again makes for a prime "fasted cardio" state 1st thing.




couple questions on that:

1.  can you briefly define 'fasting cardio'
2.  would a few chicken breasts with skim milk be a decent last meal before bed?

3.  I've heard that people shouldnt eat after 6-7PM.  Now my deal is that I do get my 6 meals in per day to keep metabolism going.  Should I also stick to this idea of time also or shake it off?


----------



## vortrit (May 1, 2007)

zonaguy03 said:


> couple questions on that:
> 
> 1.  can you briefly define 'fasting cardio'
> 2.  would a few chicken breasts with skim milk be a decent last meal before bed?
> ...



I think he means cardio in the morning on an empty stomach. Personally, I'd never do anything on an empty stomach.


----------



## zonaguy03 (May 1, 2007)

vortrit said:


> I think he means cardio in the morning on an empty stomach. Personally, I'd never do anything on an empty stomach.



Oh, I heard that's bad, but I don't know why so that's why I was asking


----------



## jamie1888 (May 1, 2007)

I asked this same question in another thread.. basically, I get up first thing in the morning and head right to the gym; there's only about 30 minutes from the time I wake up to the time I start working out.  The general consensus is that I should eat something before I workout... Basically, your body has gone all night without food; so you should feed it!


----------



## zonaguy03 (May 1, 2007)

jamie1888 said:


> I asked this same question in another thread.. basically, I get up first thing in the morning and head right to the gym; there's only about 30 minutes from the time I wake up to the time I start working out.  The general consensus is that I should eat something before I workout... Basically, your body has gone all night without food; so you should feed it!



Thanks for the clarification


----------

